# Successful treatment for Depersonalisation/Derealisation!



## UgiPletzet (Nov 19, 2016)

i decided to share my story after a few consecutive years of successful treatment for my depersonalisation with Perphenan.

I'm a 32 year old female.

i have been suffering from depersonalization since i was about 11 years old, but i wasn't familiar with the term until a few tears back. i had been dealing with anxiety disorder since age 9 after my parents got divorced and i moved to a new country. When i was 18 i started anxiety medication - Seroxat, and had pretty good results, but it didn't help the depersonalisation. i didn't know how to explain my strange feelings - detachment, feeing like i was watching a movie of my own life but from a detached place. it would raise my anxiety even though i was medicated. After 2 years i changed the medication to Prozac(Fluoxetine) due to weight gain on Seroxat. It helped the Anxiety, but not the depersonalisation.

after a few years of dealing with the depersonalisation, i came across a few youtube videos about these same feelings i was having and started researching depersonalisation. But everywhere i looked people were saying that medication doesn't help, which made me feel hopeless.

i decided to go to a specialist psychiatrist who was familiar with the term.

he offered me two options - either raising the dosage of Prozac, but didn't recommend it,

Or a very low dosage of an anti-psychotic drug named Perphanan.

I was very hesitant to start anti-psychotic drugs, because i was afraid of what it said about me..

So i tried to first option for a few months - with no success.

After that i started taking the Perphenan, 2mg a day - and after just 3 days, POOF it was gone!

i have been taking it ever since and it has been great.

It truly erases the depersonalisation feelings. and i'm still on 2mg a day.

I hope that this post can help anybody who is looking for some relief dealing with these horrible feelings. don't be intimidated by the term "anti-psychotic". it's a very low dosage and it doesn't matter - what matters is that it works!


----------



## PauG (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey, it's great that it worked for you! My brother suffers from depression and had severe depersonalization. He has been treated with olanzapine (anti psychotic) and it has also worked for him, but not as fast as it was for you. I'm happy for you, truly. I wouldn't wish it to anyone. I myself am just starting to feel real.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

i know this kinda questions are cliche as we could not believe this stories easily but,

Are you totally symptom free ? could you feel your "essence" in your body ? do you feel completely real ?

or you're just happy ?


----------

